# Pasta and Tomato Sauce



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

Pasta;

100 gr. Flour
1 large Egg

Traditional method

Make a well in the center of the flour on your work surface (I use the dining table), break the egg into the well.

With a fork slowly work the flour into the egg, once the dough takes on some mass, use your hands to work the dough.

Push any excess flour aside for use while kneading the dough (if the dough is sticky add flour as needed).

Knead the dough for about 5 minutes, and then set aside to rest 10 or 15 minutes to rest.

Flour the work surface and the rolling pin. Roll the dough out to the desired thickness then cut with a sharp knife into what ever shape and with you prefer.

Modern method,

Put dough attachment, flour and egg in a food processor, pulse until a dough ball is formed then run continuously for 5 minutes to knead.

Roll out and cut as before.

This takes about 30 minutes, a little longer the first few times.

Sauce;

2-4 T. Extra virgin olive oil
1 m. Red onion, diced
3 Garlic cloves, minced
2 T. Tomato paste
14 oz. Can Whole peeled tomatoes, crushed by hand
1 C. Wine
½ C. Fresh water
Fresh basil, chopped
Red chili flakes
Smoked paprika
Kosher salt
Fresh ground black pepper

Heat a sauté pan over medium heat. When the pan is hot add the oil wait for the oil to heat before adding the onion.

When the onion has started to brown stir in the tomato paste and garlic, let this cook about 10 minutes, you want to caramelize the sugars in the tomato paste.

Deglaze the pan with the wine, reduce by half then stir in the crushed tomatoes, water and basil. Add salt, pepper, paprika and chili flakes to taste.

Cook the pasta a minute short of al dente, drain the pasta and add straight to the sauté pan, cook the last minute in the sauce.

A. J. Di Liberti


----------



## guppyman (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Liberti,

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

The sauce seems it would work better for steak pizzaiola than over pasta.


----------



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

With the addition of oregano, and possibly some capers it would be closer to a pizzaiola sauce. 

Pizza Iola, isn’t that basically a Pizza sauce?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I believe it actually means "in the manner of pizza". So yes, you'd want pizza sauce. But I also believe it's of American Italian origin so pizza sauce would not necessarily be done as it would be in Naples.


----------



## a. j. di liberi (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks.

My grand parents where from Palermo Sicily, this isn't a sauce I grew up with.


----------

